# After Armageddon



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you all seen this video yet. It deals with a virus that goes pandemic.






Any thoughts on this film?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This has been out for a few years. Started on TV, where a lot of members here probably caught it. Very realistic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Decent flick .....has a realistic portrayal.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

might as well add *American Blackout* to the SHTF UTubes you're posting ....






then get your tea & krumpets ready for the British version .....


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> might as well add *American Blackout* to the SHTF UTubes you're posting ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I didn't know those were prepper films. I thought they were about Black Lives Matter so I did not bother with either...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

not my Armageddon but who cares it won't happen in our lifetimes.
and American blackout was disappointing.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> not my Armageddon but who cares it won't happen in our lifetimes.
> and American blackout was disappointing.


An interesting quote, you are a serious contributor to a prepping web site but this specific scenerio isn't going to happen in our lifetime?

WTF I guess if you are over 80 that is a probability, as you could easily be dead tomorrow, but for the rest of us?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those people who do not see the immediate future - you are blind.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Didn't know about the British one thanks I'm going to watch that!

I liked the US one it played it out pretty well. No one can say for sure how it will go. Funny enough a local Toronto newspaper published an article about EMP being a real threat to Canada because the US is starting to, in select areas, prepare the grid for such a thing. And the author was wondering why we aren't following suit.

I was blown away really. All the press one second after got and then nothing.

Take EMP attack threat seriously | EDITORIAL | Editorial | Opinion | Toronto Sun


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT

This british one just seemed to be more of an attack on the Conservative government slightly, and hoodlums, very anti-immigrant. Attack on the National Health Service, and even preppers, as it shows a prepper who has prepared mocking those not prepared but then gets robbed and at the end tries to rob a store just as the power comes on only to be caught on film, which he mocked his own robbers doing. He was selfish and he ended up ruining himself.


Very christian, xenophobic message


Well Ontario has been upgrading its grid in some places, when the new smart meters came in, but the electrical grid atleast around me, doesn't need an EMP it has blackouts every few months, it is sort of romote and poles are at a 45 degree angle instead of 90 degree angle at parts.

None the less with HydroOne selloff it (part of the reason for the sale) it will be the private company's issue to deal with grid upgrades. See what happens with that one. 

Other parts especially along the transcanada go upgrades. When I was in Toronto they were doing upgrades in West Toronto, so there are upgrades it is just usually done when the poles rot out or cement cracks.

Ontario does not have money, all their money goes into healthcare and policing and the public service. They are selling infrastructure not buying it. People were paying for upgrades ontop of their bills already then when that got paid off they sold all the infrastructure, in part anyway.

The point of this thread was more so about INFLUENZA pandemic outbreak as opposed to SHTF itself. As this is posted into food/health/fitness not SHTF.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> ....
> 
> Very christian, xenophobic message...


Bigoted statement from Will2.^^^^


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Will2 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> This british one just seemed to be more of an attack on the Conservative government slightly, and hoodlums, very anti-immigrant. Attack on the National Health Service, and even preppers, as it shows a prepper who has prepared mocking those not prepared but then gets robbed and at the end tries to rob a store just as the power comes on only to be caught on film, which he mocked his own robbers doing. He was selfish and he ended up ruining himself.
> 
> ...


Your title reefers to the Meggido Valley in JTown BTW


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I enjoyed both American Blackout and The Day After Armageddon and thought there was a lot of truth in both films. I think The Day After Armageddon was accurate in that it portrayed how society did come back together in a localized way. The guy who was a medical tech all the sudden became the town doctor and the local sheriff was the enforcer of the law. I also liked how American Blackout showed everybody freaking out after the power was out for a couple of days. Both have worthwhile and far fetched moments but both are worth watching.


Another one thats a work of fiction but does have some prepper//survival aspects is The Last Ship.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Will2 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> This british one just seemed to be more of an attack on the Conservative government slightly, and hoodlums, very anti-immigrant. Attack on the National Health Service, and even preppers, as it shows a prepper who has prepared mocking those not prepared but then gets robbed and at the end tries to rob a store just as the power comes on only to be caught on film, which he mocked his own robbers doing. He was selfish and he ended up ruining himself.
> 
> ...


well, if you want to start analyzing ... the American Blackout couldn't be more uber PC if it wanted to be .... they didn't show a single minority in a compromising situation .... all the rioters were white ... they even hooded and gloved the rapists that broke into the high rise condo ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Bigoted statement from Will2.^^^^


Slippy, With all respect,,,, take your pissing match with Will elsewhere.

I bet the "make up sex" between you two is fantastic.... But I'm past wanting to watch it... : )


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> An interesting quote, you are a serious contributor to a prepping web site but this specific scenerio isn't going to happen in our lifetime?
> 
> WTF I guess if you are over 80 that is a probability, as you could easily be dead tomorrow, but for the rest of us?


MR good to see you


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Slippy, With all respect,,,, take your pissing match with Will elsewhere.
> 
> I bet the "make up sex" between you two is fantastic.... But I'm past wanting to watch it... : )


The koolaid its affecting your judgment.


----------

